# The SL Hollowgram Crankset and FSA Chainrings



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have Cannondale’s 2010 SI SL Hollowgram crankset (compact). My understanding is the the chainrings that come on Cannondale’s crankset are made by FSA. Here’s my question: are the FSA brand chainrings sold in the bike stores identical to the ones found on Cannondale’s crankset. I have been told that they are a little different. I have been told that the FSA chainrings sold in the bike stores are better – i.e., they are sturdier, a little thicker and less flexy than the ones the come on the Cannondale crankset. Can anyone shed some light on this subject?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

If you're talking about the Mark V rings then no, the rings are not less stiff than FSA.

The FSA rings on the SISLs are the same Pro Road rings you can buy from any bike shop. Sometimes, it's just a chain ring.

there is a good rule of thumb here. Any time anyone tells you that anything FSA is better than anything else...... you need to treat all advice from that person as suspect. FSA stuff sucks.

Starnut


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I have used FSA Pro Road rings, older FSA-made Cannondale rings that came with Cannondale Carbon SI cranks and the Cannondale MK-V rings which are not made by FSA and are the lightest and come with the no-nuts bolts... The MK-V were the standard rings for the Hollowgram... at least it used to be but they are still available as standalones. I can't feel much difference in stiffness between each and they all shift pretty well but since the MK-V are noticably lighter and look better, they get my vote.

As Starnut said, the FSA Pro Road rings that come with the Hollowgrams are the exact same rings as standalone FSA Pro Road.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Neil, the person who has built up all of my bikes and runs an independent shop recently had a client who had a Cannondale Super Six fitted with the Cannondale Hollowgram SL Crankset (compact) and full Shimano 7900 components. As many of you know, to run a Shimano 7900 FD with the Cannondale crankset, the cable has to be set a little looser than normal so the chain will shift from the small chainring to the big one. Neil replaced the Cannondale chainrings with new FSA chainrings and noticed that the bike shifted better and no longer required such a loose cable. I just spoke to him and he told me that the FSA chainrings are noticeably heavier and less flexy than the Cannondale chainrings. Neil also talked to his FSA rep who confirmed that the FSA chainrings are different from the Cannondale chainrings.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

The Mark V rings are not less stiff than the fsa rings made for di2? I am getting hollowgram SL cranks. what are the best rings for them?
Thanks


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

I was told the FSA 7900 version rings or whatever is the best choice and are better than the Mark V rings. Is this true? Starnut?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm running the Stronglight CT2 in a 52T. The shifting has been spot on compared to my Red rings.

The best deal is from XXcycle in France. It took about two weeks to get to So Cal with the cheapest D ) shipping.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool. Thanks Man.


----------

